# #16 Head Rocker Arm Stud Replacment - Part Number Sugestion?



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

All, so many GREAT discussions related to this topic, but I can't find for the life of me this specific answer I plan to replace my stock rocker studs (7/16) with an ARP BB Chevy stud for all the obvious reasons (new roller rockers, milled surfaces needing adjustability now, etc.), but not positive on the ARP part number. Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I think the stock rocker studs are 1 3/4" above the head.I think they call it the "effective length". I've read that old stock BBC studs are the correct length. Jegs has some that are just over 1.75, @ 1.775.






JEGS 20582: Rocker Arm Studs 7/16"-20 top and 7/16"-14 bottom - JEGS High Performance


Rocker Arm Studs




www.jegs.com





There are a lot of cheaper studs. But if you want ARP, the number looks to be 135-7101. 






ARP 135-7101 Rocker Arm Stud for sale online


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARP 135-7101 Rocker Arm Stud at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com










ARP 135-7101 Rocker Arm Stud for sale online


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARP 135-7101 Rocker Arm Stud at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













ARP 1357101 Rocker Arm Stud Kit Chevy 74716 X 1750stud 74716 X 800b 8740 Chrome | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ARP 1357101 Rocker Arm Stud Kit Chevy 74716 X 1750stud 74716 X 800b 8740 Chrome at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ARP-135-7101 - 1.75" length as *bigD* has pointed out, assuming you are going to use the standard stamp steel rockers or Comp Cams roller tips having the rocker balls like factory. Full roller rockers with trunnions would require a longer stud.


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes, comp cams roller rockers w the rocker balls. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

So I'm moving to this rocker - and new suggestions? 



https://butlerperformance.com/i-24453567-scorpion-endurance-series-1-5-roller-rocker-arm-set-scp-scp3052-16.html?ref=search:https%3A%2F%2Fbutlerperformance.com%2Fsearch.html%3Fq%3Dscorpion


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Why?


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

IF, your studs are not long enuff, since they are used on BBC engines, you can buy 'em in whatever length you need. You'll just have to install one & see if your studs are long enuff, or not. 

I think 1.9" & 2" are common stud lengths. 









ARP 100-7101 ARP High Performance Series Rocker Arm Studs | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - ARP High Performance Series Rocker Arm Studs with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Rocker Arm Studs at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com













Amazon.com: ARP 334-7204 Stud Kit : Automotive


Buy ARP 334-7204 Stud Kit: Replacement Parts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

